# A good bang for buck smoke?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been checking out the prices on some of the habanos that are out there. Some of them are very high and some could be compared to prices of NCs. What are some good bang for buck habanos that are out there? I have been considering the Siglo 1 but there are just so many damn choices. Someone needs to make a Cuban Devil Site!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My favorite cigar is the Monte #3. I like the size, not to mention the taste:dr, and they are not too pricey. Partagas Shorts are also pretty tastey.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

PSD4 and the RyJ EX4.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Party Shorts, Monty 4's, PLPC's are all pretty good bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some good values aside from the usual Boli PC's and Partagas Shorts (which admittedly are very good!)

-RyJ Cazadores
-Diplo or Monte 5's
-Party 898's
-SLR Churchills, PC's, Serie A's
-RAllones Small Club Coronas


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Monte 4 or 3 are definitely good choices, Bolivar Royal Corona, Partagas Series D no 4, H. Upmann Magnum 46 is one my favorites


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Of the habanos I've had, the PSD4 is probably my favorite of the reasonably priced cigars. Robustos and PC's are probably my favorite sizes (which is nice price wise). For a PC I'd go with a Bolivar.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Upmann Coronas Major Tubos, especially at $100/box of 25.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ive only hear great things about the boli corona, and monte #4- Just enough for myself into looking into getting some... if only i could find a split :ss


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

The Boli PCs are smoking phenominally right now from the '06 batch. Definitely my recommendation.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

What does PSD mean?


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

Smoked said:


> What does PSD mean?


Partagas Serie D


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

steelheaderdu said:


> The Boli PCs are smoking phenominally right now from the '06 batch. Definitely my recommendation.


My thoughts exactly. You can find a cabinet of 50 for roughly $200.

And they're fantastic!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

$4 a stick range...
Partagas PC Especiales
RASCC


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Great suggestions guys. I have researched all of these and they are all good prices.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Punch SS1
Boli PCs
RASS

All come to mind.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Time to apply for another credit card.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rass and Party Shorts, these are probably your best bets.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

From what I understand La Flor de Cano Petit Coronas and Monte #4's.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> From what I understand La Flor de Cano Petit Coronas and Monte #4's.


Of course you've never tried either, right?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

It all depends on what size you are looking for. I believe the the Boli RC and the RASS are both good value. I really don't agree with the PSD4 being good value. They are approximately the same size as the Boli RC, cost a good deal more and IMO are a much lesser smoke. :2


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> DriftyGypsy said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand La Flor de Cano Petit Coronas and Monte #4's.
> ...


----------



## PABill (Apr 29, 2005)

For the money, you cannot go wrong with RyJ Cazadores. They have been fantastic in recent years.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

you could shorten this by listing the cc that are too expensive for budget smokers. 

dont look at bigger vitolas ( beli's and up)
no corona gorda (46x5.625) unless its slr (upmann, punch, cohiba are too expensive for what you get)
go by your flavor preference (spicey or woody strong or medium and so on)
then narrow it down.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with those who said the RYJ Ex.4- it's a steal.
If you enjoy milder cigars, La Flor De Cano Selectos are very good with some age, and less than $75/box.

Bang for the buck seems to be tied with lower box prices to many here, but they forget they're only buying minutos and perlas for that low price...
To me, bang for the buck means a good smoke for the price, considering the size of the cigar.
:2


----------



## Freeman (Jun 7, 2006)

Like my attention span, my list is very short:

-Party shorts right out of the box, even better with a little age. Monte- pick- your- number (I prefer #4). Not bad out of the box, but oh so much better with 2-3 years of resting. My brother-in-law and I will be firing up some 3 year old Monte 4’s this weekend to celebrate father’s day and my birthday. 

PS: I’m no cigar expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn

Ken :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

At a few bucks a stick the Los Statos Delux are a fine smoke.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Perhaps the La Flor de Cano Predilecto Tubulares?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You're gonna get a huge list going at it this way, IMHO. Perhaps a better strategy would be to look at reviews, come up with a list of 5 or less, then ask us what our thoughts are on those smokes.... Just my :2

PS: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76355


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

RyJ Cazadores I think are the best CC at that price point.
Its a an old school taste but I feel it really captures the flavor of the Cuban leaf.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales, so I've heard from those overseas members.:tg


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

As some have mentioned the Bolivar RC's are a good value, as is the ERDM Choix Supreme.

My addition to the thread would be the Cuabas like Distinguido and Diademas; both or incredible values for both size, construction, and tobacco quality. They seem like a deal when compared to other Habanos of similar size and quality.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

IMHO San Cristobal De La Habana El Principes and Punch Tres Petites are a good value. Someone mentioned the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona; those are also great.

I've also recently heard the Partagas Chicos are great if you're looking for a cheap 15-25 minute smoke.

It's also a good idea to look into the machine made hand finished area.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Cuaba Tradicionales? I just bought some of the Fonseca Delicias because I liked the last Fonseca that I had so much. It's tough to decide when you have such limited experience. I have narrowed it down to the Cuaba Tradicionales, Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Coronas, or *10 Qty*. Montecristo No.2.

Sheesh!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Smoked said:


> *What do you guys think of the Cuaba Tradicionales? *I just bought some of the Fonseca Delicias because I liked the last Fonseca that I had so much. It's tough to decide when you have such limited experience. I have narrowed it down to the Cuaba Tradicionales, Partagas Shorts, Bolivar Petit Coronas, or *10 Qty*. Montecristo No.2.
> 
> Sheesh!


The Tradicionales is a nice smoke! Here's my review...FWIW.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119

Have to say...you can't go wrong with any of your choices.

.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I am going to throw in something different. Romeo Mille Fluer around $80 a box.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

How are the SIGLO I cigars? I have never had a Cohiba and those seem to be real popular. Are Cohibas overrated?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Smoked said:


> How are the SIGLO I cigars? I have never had a Cohiba and those seem to be real popular. Are Cohibas overrated?


Only you can decide that... Do a search on Cohibas, and you'll find all kinds of debates on who likes Cohiba and who doesn't... Either way, most people don't consider any of the Cohibas to be value type smokes


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

There are a lot of cigars that give you a good bang for your buck. Most of them are in some pretty well established lines. For Example:

*1. Partagas: Mille Fleurs*- An excellent rock solid cigar that gives good flavor for around (sometimes under) $100. A nice smoke for after lunch too.

*2. Romeo & Julieta: No.2, No.3,*- Great little tubed cigars that can be had for around $100. Not complex, but has a pleasant flavor.

*3. Jose L. Piedras: Entire line*- Overseas these are the standard run of the mill yard gars that people smoke. They have a nice flavor, but can be hit and miss sometimes. Overall a good bang for your buck cigar. Also they are short filler, but they deliver good flavor at a good value.

*4. Quintero: Londres Extras, Brevas*- Both of these cigars can be a little harsh right off the bat, but they will shape up pretty quickly (within 2 weeks). The Londres more so than the Brevas, but overall either one are a good buy. The Brevas tend to be the harsher of the two, but that is the nature of short filler sticks.

*5. Ramon Allones: Specially Selected*- A great all around cigar that has the best consistency of any cigar in the Habanos market. A box is difficult to age because the flavor is so good and you know that it is highly unlikely you are gonna get one that is plugged. Bang for your buck? *There is none better.* :2

I think this should give you something to consider for future reference.

ATL


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> There are a lot of cigars that give you a good bang for your buck. Most of them are in some pretty well established lines. For Example:
> 
> *1. Partagas: Mille Fleurs*- An excellent rock solid cigar that gives good flavor for around (sometimes under) $100. A nice smoke for after lunch too.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this post. I took a look at these and for the price they look like a great deal.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is what I wound up getting:

25x Fonseca - Delicias
25x Partagas - Shorts
10x Montecristo - No.3

Now I just stand by the door till they get here. Thanks all!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Now I just stand by the door till they get here.


Yep, that's what I do! :tu


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> How are the SIGLO I cigars? I have never had a Cohiba and those seem to be real popular. Are Cohibas overrated?


To answer your question. Are Cohibas overated? I say no. They are all splendid smokes. Out of the dozen or so that I have had, one seemed just o.k. too me.


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Here is what I wound up getting:
> 
> 25x Fonseca - Delicias
> 25x Partagas - Shorts
> ...


Great purchase!!! You will really enjoy those when you receive them. Now the hard part....which do you smoke first:ss!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Smoked said:


> How are the SIGLO I cigars? I have never had a Cohiba and those seem to be real popular. Are Cohibas overrated?


I personally like the I's.
Don't think overrated at all.
They are tasty little boogers.
They just don't happen to fall in the "good bang for buck smoke" category.
In fact, I would just remove anything saying "Cohiba" from that category.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I personally like the I's.
> Don't think overrated at all.
> They are tasty little boogers.
> They just don't happen to fall in the "good bang for buck smoke" category.
> In fact, I would just remove anything saying "Cohiba" from that category.


 I agree, I think that Cohibas are some of the Best smokes that i have ever had. But they are very expensive and IMO they need to be 5 to 10 years old.
But a Good Bang For the Buck ...... ( NO )

Mike


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

bassrocker said:


> I agree, I think that Cohibas are some of the Best smokes that i have ever had. But they are very expensive and IMO they need to be 5 to 10 years old.
> But a Good Bang For the Buck ...... ( NO )
> 
> Mike


I have some siglo I's that are nine months old and they are splendid smokes. I don't think you need to age them for 5 to 10 years. Just my :2


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow..I cant believe there hasn't been a mention of the Trini Reyes. IMO, they cant be beat for the price. As previously mentioned, you cant beat the Boli RC or RASS. In my experience, these are roughly the same price as some in the Pepin, Tats and other quality NC smokes, if not cheaper. :tu


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

worr lord said:


> I'm a big fan of Upmann Coronas Major Tubos, especially at $100/box of 25.


:tpd: Excellent buy.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm throwing my vote in for SCDLH El Principe and Bolivar RC


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Pete said:


> My thoughts exactly. You can find a cabinet of 50 for roughly $200.
> 
> And they're fantastic!!!


That's a hell of a price. I do not think I have ever seen them much better the $240


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> That's a hell of a price. I do not think I have ever seen them much better the $240


Me either


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> That's a hell of a price. I do not think I have ever seen them much better the $240


I've seen them at that price around Christmas, but your price is right on the rest of the time.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I've seen $220, but never $200.


----------

